# Dive Buddies Needed



## lperiman (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey all. Got certified last year and logged a few dives but am really looking to get out more and get some fish in the freezer. Got all the gear needed and always have room on the boat for dive buddies. I have tried to contact a couple of members on the forum here recently but no responses yet so I figured I'd give my own thread a try. Message me if you're interested.


----------

